# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Security & Defense >  Guns for us girls- Where to start?

## autobot

I have wanted to buy a gun for the longest but I don't know what to get or where to get it. Is there a good place women can go to purchase weapons? I always get nervous around all the men at the gun counters and chicken out. I know its lame, but what can I say?  

I am small 5'2", but fit and honestly, will need some practice shooting I have only shot one gun, one time.

----------


## RPFP

I have a small friend who happens to be a woman.  She is about 5 foot or so.  She carries a glock .40.   (G27)

http://www.glock.com/english/index_pistols.htm 

then click on models
then click on any of the sub compact models   

 for your first gun start with a 9 mm.  I have always thought those little darrangers are hot in stockings though  .   Me i'm a HnK man myself.

http://www.hecklerkoch-usa.com/products.html


both are good manufacturers.

----------


## Ira Aten

The best thing you can look for, is a revolver from either Smith and Wesson, or Taurus  Arms Wheel Gun (Revolver).  A revolver will NOT jam, and they are safer to handle when you are EXCITED.

Rest assured, when you are needing to use a gun, you will be excited.  The old saying, Keep It Simple is true when it comes to self defense.

I would suggest a .357 magnum, in a revolver like a "Lady Smith" since you can shoot both .38 specials, and .357 out of them.  (They are the same diameter bullet, but a magnum is just a longer cartridge, which allows to pack more powder charge.

That way you can shoot .38's for target practice, and fun, while learning, and carry .357 mag. in the gun at all times for defense.

Taurus makes a .357 now, and their quality is just as good as Smith and Wesson.
(As an old timer, believe me, it is hard for me to say ANYTHING is as good as a Smith, but Taurus now makes a hell of a good handgun.)

Automatics can jam, if you wind up with a bad load.  With a revolver, if a cartridge doesn't fire, then you can just pull the trigger again.  An automatic Glock doesn't allow for that.  If you are excited, and it jams, you are screwed.

If you keep pulling the trigger on a revolver, you are guaranteed to get a round off without jamming.

----------


## RPFP

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mrZ0k...eature=related

http://www.theprepared.com/index.php...iew&id=90&Item


I'd like to see a revolver fire after this abuse.  In most firing tests, out of 5000 or so continuous shots, springfield armory, glock, smith n wesson, and HnK all come up on top. 

Go to a shotting range, they all have guns you can just shoot for a few bucks.  I am sure they will be more than happy to show you how different size guns feel.  Most gun shops owners are very friendly people and will answer any question you have.  Its hard to convince people which gun manufacture is "better".  Best thing is to just go out and look at each type of gun and what ever feels best for you.

----------


## 1000-points-of-fright

Check your local shooting ranges.  Chances are one of them has a "ladies night" that will allow you to try a bunch of different guns and train with other women.  If not, look for a gun store with a female employee.

But honestly, don't let the guys intimidate you.  If you show even the slightest interest in firearms they will be falling all over themselves to help you find the right gun for you.

----------


## Original_Intent

I am a big fan of the Ruger 9mm, especially if you are on a budget.

If money is nto an object then sure Glock is a great gun.

Ruger is a good solid and inexpensive gun though.

----------


## jenninlouisiana

I love my Glock.

----------


## AzGundude

The best opportunity to learn what would be a good handgun for you is to find an indoor range that rents a variety of handguns at their range counter. After handling a few and deciding which you may like to try, you will then be able to take them out on the range and fire some rounds through them to experience which fit and point well, and which do not. Such a facility might require a range safety officer accompany you, which normal and fine. 

What you are looking for is a weapon which has good "pointability". Try this exercize: Pick an object in the room and look away from it. Then, while looking away, point your finger at it. When you then look down along your arm to see where your finger is pointing, you will see that it is pointing rather directly at it. Try the same exercize with various pistols. (Unloaded of course.) The design which ends up coming closest to having its sights align on the target when you pointed it without looking is the one for you, regardless of caliber. 

I am not advocating that you not use your sights when shooting. However, in the terrifying stress of fighting to save one's life, much of the training and fine motor skills will go out the window. *IF* you end up cranking off some rounds hurriedly and without properly aiming, at least a gun which has good "pointability" will be less likely to miss.

----------


## Nicketas

????

----------


## ChickenHawk

If you can only own one handgun it has to be the Glock 19. If you shoot left handed I would consider H&K.

----------


## Matt Collins

Ladies - 

I got a fully loaded weapon for ya right here! It can fire multiple rounds at a time and doesn't go off accidentally.

----------


## Matt

Glocks have huge grips which makes them hard to shoot for some women.  They're also unsafe to keep in a purse because of the trigger safety if you plan to carry that way.  I would recommend a 9mm with a double action trigger and a thumb safety.  HK USP Compacts are sweet but very expensive.  Maybe check out Bersa or Taurus if you're on a budget.

----------


## Physics

Start with a .22 long rifle.  All these guys are all talking gun at you, I don't blame you for being intimidated.  A .22 long rifle is the bullet, not the gun, and you can find many, many guns that will fire a .22.  It is a very small bullet, with little gun powder, so it doesn't kick at all.  They are also very accurate, and ammo is extremely cheap.  The .22 is *by far* the best gun to learn to shoot with.  

Let me put it to you this way, I can spend $250 on 1000 .45 rounds.  I can get the same number of rounds for like $10 in .22

----------


## kushaze

I agree with this:




> Glocks have huge grips which makes them hard to shoot for some women. They're also unsafe to keep in a purse because of the trigger safety if you plan to carry that way. I would recommend a 9mm with a double action trigger and a thumb safety. HK USP Compacts are sweet but very expensive. Maybe check out Bersa or Taurus if you're on a budget.


but I also agree with this if you are a beginner:




> Start with a .22 long rifle. All these guys are all talking gun at you, I don't blame you for being intimidated. A .22 long rifle is the bullet, not the gun, and you can find many, many guns that will fire a .22. It is a very small bullet, with little gun powder, so it doesn't kick at all. They are also very accurate, and ammo is extremely cheap. The .22 is by far the best gun to learn to shoot with. 
> 
> Let me put it to you this way, I can spend $250 on 1000 .45 rounds. I can get the same number of rounds for like $10 in .22

----------


## McDermit

my ex asks me this all the time, but I'm not a gun guy, so I'm of no help. She's built bigger... 5'7 or so, and she's only ever shot bbguns and her dad's 22 handgun with snakeshot in it a couple times.

Good thread.

----------


## WV Freedom Fighter

I agree with Ira,  a Smith and Wesson-Lady Smith.

----------


## qednick

> I have wanted to buy a gun for the longest but I don't know what to get or where to get it. Is there a good place women can go to purchase weapons? I always get nervous around all the men at the gun counters and chicken out. I know its lame, but what can I say?  
> 
> I am small 5'2", but fit and honestly, will need some practice shooting I have only shot one gun, one time.


Now you know how I feel when my wife makes me go in the nail salon with her! 

Anyways, some really good advice so far but I can't stress this enough: you need to go to your local range and try out several of their rental weapons first. Explain to them it's your first time - they will bend over backwards to help you and they'll probably have a range officer take you on range and really help you get started. However, the reason you need to try several weapons is because you need to find the right size, weight, caliber and recoil for your hand. Then you can discover what you're most comfortable with and buy that model. 

A .22LR would be good for an absolute beginner as they have hardly any recoil. However, you may find that you want to upgrade to something bigger pretty soon afterwards. 22LR don't have much stopping power so they're not as good if you're wanting something for defensive purposes.

.32 or .380ACP may be more ideal for you. If you want something concealable consider a Walther PPK or similar (Bersa Thunder, etc.).

Glocks are great for reliability: you can bury one in your back yard for 10 years, dig it up and it will probably fire straight away.

But the bottom line remains: try some out first. Go to your range. Believe me, they will be delighted to show a pretty young lady the ropes so don't be intimidated.

----------


## Richard in Austin

Consider a basic pistol course. You should be able to find one by calling gun shops near you. A good instructor will start you off shooting a .22. Do not let anybody talk you into shooting a magnum or a .40 early on - you don't want to get in the habit of flinching.

Comfort is a high priority, especially if you have small hands. See if you can go to a gun show near you to look at as many guns as possible. I agree with everyone who recommended a revolver as a first gun. They're much simpler to operate for a beginner, and usually reliable as bricks.

Rule #2 of Gunfighting: Get the biggest, most powerful gun that you can *safely, comfortably, and accurately handle.* (Rule #1 of Gunfighting is: Have a gun!)

Good luck!

----------


## samtechlan

Whatever gun you get look up crimson trace laser grips.  They are fantastic especially in the dark; the bullet basically goes where you place the laser dot.
http://www.crimsontrace.com/

----------


## Dequeant

http://www.pittsburghlive.com/x/pitt...b/s_96819.html

My wife is 4ft 10 and just happens to be the most beautiful woman on earth.  She carries a SA XD 9MM Sub Compact 3'.  Holds 11 rounds of 9mm (i suggest hollowpoints).  She is very small and petite, and can easily conceal it on her person, or in her purse.

http://www.springfield-armory.com/xd.php?version=59

If you want to step up to a round with more "get away from me punk", i'd suggest the .45 ACP version of the XD compact.  The .45ACP really doesn't have much recoil, but I do a lot of shooting......my wife can shoot it very accurately, but i'm not confident she would do well with it in an emergency.  The 45 packs alot more punch, but is slightly harder to conceal without "printing" (basically your clothes slightly conforming to the shape of the gun).  I'm 5'8 and it doesn't print on me, your mileage may vary.

To be quite honest, women don't need large guns.......  The last thing would-be rapists expect from a woman is any gun at all, and you would probably be just as effective at scaring them away with a cap gun.  Of course, if that DOESN'T scare them, it's always nice to have 11 rounds of STFU.

----------


## performanceboater4ronpaul

Take a peek at the Pink Lady. http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/Vie...?Item=88908161

----------


## ronpaulblogsdotcom

I agree that Glocks have big handles that will force the gun to point to the right if your hand is not big enough. Even guys with small hands have this problem with those guns. I have owned one, liked it, but it is a bit boring for me. Some places actually modify the grips but it is very expensive and I have no idea someone would not just pick another gun.

If you can practice a lot and will do so every 4 months or so you could get an auto. But I usually suggest a revolver for SD for people who will not shoot a lot.

Get a holster and it can be carried safely in a purse if the trigger guard is enclosed. A 357 with 38s in it is a great easy to shoot gun. Heavy gun with lighter powder makes you accurate.

GL

----------


## maeqFREEDOMfree

> I have a small friend who happens to be a woman.  She is about 5 foot or so.  She carries a glock .40.   (G27)


.40 cal for sure. If you are looking for something smaller though, a 5 shot .38 is nice.
are you looking to carry or for home protection? I'm of the opinoin that the best home defense weapon is a 12 gauge. i like remmingtons and mossbergs

----------


## Merk

Regardless of sex and regardless of size learn to shoot both rifle and pistol with a .22.  Taking recoil out of the process of building muscle memory that will not fail you in a moment of absolute panic is crucial.  Trying to hang on to even a 9mm handgun, while learning to shoot, can lead to bad habits and when the shtf the shtf...  

After you can plug anything you point at with the .22 then find a range that has a large selection of weapons to try and see what you like.  The bigger caliber you can comfortably, reliably, hit with the better.  Also take into account concealability if applicable or if open carry address issues such as a comfortable level of retention with holster selection.  

If you carry and can't hit anything though it is useless...  Read that again.

And always always be safe. 

And always always be safe. 

And always always be safe.  

The power to defend one's life through the taking of another life is the greatest liberty  IMHO that must be approached with the utmost responsibility.  

One of my greatest fears as someone who carries a sidearm, legally both open and/or concealed wherever I go is that I might somehow, someday misjudge a situation.  

I practice all the time so that I can hit whatever I point at.  

I like shooting 1 gallon jugs of water with hollow points.  Blowing the crap out of inanimate non-living objects is a blast.  Physics at work.  At the same time if another ever threatens myself or my family with grave danger then it is they who made their choice and I have simply added punctuation in accordance with each of our individual right of self defence.  I carry in hopes I never need apply the ultimate liberty.

Provide for your own defence, LEGALLY, for speed dial on a cell phone is always slower than a bullet, knife, rock, boot or fist to your cranium, which you only have one of...

"Hello this is 911...."

gack.

----------


## lost_in_samoa

..

----------


## Silverback

A 5-shot .38 Smith & Wesson is always a good choice.

A lady friend of mine carries a Kahr PM9 and likes it a lot.

My wife carries a Springfield EMP, and if you can afford it (and really if you're going to buy a gun for self defense what's $800?) I very highly recommend it.

Personally I carry an Ed Brown Kobra carry 1911 (considerably more than $800), and any 1911 would also be a good choice for anyone, male or female.

I don't like double stack pistols like Glocks and XDs for CCW because they're thicker and harder to keep concealed, especially for women, and smaller hands don't do well with the thick grip.

Whatever you get, if you're going to carry it, get a good holster and gun belt, I recommend Milt Sparks. Carrying a gun in your purse isn't really a good idea.

Check in your area for a gun range that rents pistols and try a bunch of them and see what you like.

----------


## amy31416

> Anyways, some really good advice so far but I can't stress this enough: you need to go to your local range and try out several of their rental weapons first. Explain to them it's your first time - they will bend over backwards to help you and they'll probably have a range officer take you on range and really help you get started. However, the reason you need to try several weapons is because you need to find the right size, weight, caliber and recoil for your hand. Then you can discover what you're most comfortable with and buy that model.


He's right, the guys at gun ranges go way out of their way to help you out. You won't feel awkward, they're strangely interested in arming women.

Must mean they treat their women well 

Anyways, I tried out a .38 S&W and an HK 9mm. I liked the revolver better (the .38), I was more accurate with it and it had a bit less kickback. Either way, my delicate little girlie hands were bruised slightly when I was done. I'm still undecided on what I want to get and need to go back and try some different ones.

Tuesday night is ladies night at the range!

----------


## Conservative Christian

> I have wanted to buy a gun for the longest but I don't know what to get or where to get it. Is there a good place women can go to purchase weapons? I always get nervous around all the men at the gun counters and chicken out. I know its lame, but what can I say? I am small 5'2", but fit and honestly, will need some practice shooting I have only shot one gun, one time.


Just get your courage up and DO IT! 

Look in the yellow pages and find a few reputable gun shops in your area. 

Go during the day on a weekday, and there shouldn't be many people there at all. Don't go on Saturdays or during the evening, when they get most of their customers.

The guys working there should be more than happy to give you advice without being condescending. They want your business, so I'm highly doubtful they'd act like jerks.

Just tell them straight up that you're a beginner, and you're looking for a suitable handgun. Ask them about a concealed carry permit course, if ccp's are legal in your state. If not, ask about a gun safety course.

P.S.--Ignore the posters in this thread who suggested you buy a .357 Magnum. A .357 is one of the worst possible choices for a beginner, especially one of small physical stature. They have a substantial amount of recoil, and would be completely unsuitable for you.

----------


## Doktor_Jeep

Ok I have not read all of this thread but in general, as a firearms instructor, nothing gets me more riled up on a "guns for women" topic.
Why? Well if it's what I think you are thinking then get yer mind out of the gutter. That's not what I write about.

What I have seen is too many guys get off on handing their women (of whatever circumstance) some big bad gun and creating yet one more person who hates them or fears them.
I think there is a youtube out there somewhere showing a girl get smacked in the eye with a Desert Eagle in some high caliber.

My experience with the right way of matching the right woman to the right gun is to let them try out all sorts of guns and then teach them NOT what gun they need, but how to shop for a gun and deal with the dudes behind the counter who also get off on seeing a woman holding a large pistol.

For some reason I have seen more women prefer revolvers over automatics and have yet to discover why.

If there be any ladies here looking to find the right gun, then let me know and myself and some other operators can supply you with a collection of guns to try out, and also give you training from safety to defensive shooting tactics. We are in Western Washington state.

----------


## Conservative Christian

I agree with about everything you said, Doktor.

The woman who started this thread is a beginner with no experience, and of small physical stature.

Yet at least a couple guys in this thread recommended a .357 Magnum to her. 

I wouldn't recommend a .357 Magnum to an average size male beginner! With its heavy recoil, it's simply not a beginner's weapon.

A .38 Special or 9mm is really all the gun the average woman needs. Loaded with jacketed hollow points, they're both very sufficient defensive firearms.

I believe a woman should decide for herself whether she wants a revolver or semi-auto.

----------


## Doktor_Jeep

A woman WILL decide the revolver-auto issue no matter what you do.

I think it was Mark Twain who said "Women and cats will always do whatever they please. Men and dogs need to get used to it".

I purchased and XD-9 for a woman once and she grew tired of it and comandeered an old Colt in .38 special. She used it once to chase an intruder out of her apartment. Though she was also naked at that time. What a sight that must have been.

----------


## pcosmar

This is one of the best resources about Guns For Women that I have found. It is written By a woman for women. There is also some advice for men. 
The lady was(or is) a Moderator on another forum. Some good stuff.
http://www.corneredcat.com/



> Some folks say the most dangerous place in the world is between a Mama Bear and her cubs. It may be so. I've never met a Mama Bear, myself.
> 
> The most dangerous place I ever stood was between a cornered cat and an open door.
> 
> When a cat feels threatened, she gets away from the danger as quickly as she can. She doesn't care what damage she inflicts on her way to safety, but she's not interested in fighting for fighting's sake. She does only as much as she needs to do in order to escape. She doesn't deal in revenge. If she feels threatened, she simply leaves. Efficiently.
> 
> Until she needs to use them, her claws stay sheathed. She doesn't go around threatening to maul people. She's cuddly, she's cozy, she likes to curl up next to a crackling fire on a cold winter's day. She's great company.
> 
> But don't try to trap her in a bad situation.
> ...


he had to ask...
* Buying a Gun for Your Wife*
http://www.corneredcat.com/Men/buywifegun.aspx



> Okay, guys, here is one shooting woman's answer to this perennially recurring question.  Here are the things you need to know and remember as you shop for a handgun for her.

----------


## ConstitutionGal

I'm 5'6'' and carry a Taurus 5-shot .357 medium frame revolver.  I've been around guns most of my life and am simply not confident with a semi-  I've jammed two of them on firing ranges (a .25 and a 9mm) and simply no longer trust them.  My personal experience with the semis is that if you jerk or bounce the gun while pulling the trigger on the smaller caliber semis- lots of times the slide with not completely function and then you're stuck with a jam that can take precious seconds (or even minutes) to clear.  This is why I prefer the the revolver.   In case of mis-fire all I have to do is pull the trigger again ;-)

Point is:  only carry what you are confident with.  If you have no faith in the firearm, you  won't have faith in your ability to actually use it.

----------


## Conservative Christian

> I'm 5'6'' and carry a Taurus 5-shot .357 medium frame revolver.  I've been around guns most of my life and am simply not confident with a semi-  I've jammed two of them on firing ranges (a .25 and a 9mm) and simply no longer trust them.  My personal experience with the semis is that if you jerk or bounce the gun while pulling the trigger on the smaller caliber semis- lots of times the slide with not completely function and then you're stuck with a jam that can take precious seconds (or even minutes) to clear.  This is why I prefer the the revolver.   In case of mis-fire all I have to do is pull the trigger again. Point is:  only carry what you are confident with.  If you have no faith in the firearm, you  won't have faith in your ability to actually use it.


Good to hear some input from an experienced female shooter! 

I agree one should carry what they're confident with, but they need to work their way up to a certain minimum caliber. 

Too many novices who practice and get reasonably proficient with a small caliber like 22LR, develop a false sense of confidence that it's going to stop most any attacker dead in their tracks, which simply isn't true.

Learning with a .22 is fine, but their goal should always be to move up to at least a .38 Special or 9mm, loaded with jacketed hollow points. 


As for jams, here's what causes virtually all of them in semi-autos:

1. Limpwristing: Inexperienced shooters are very prone to this, both male and female. Shooters must remember to keep a stiff (NOT tense, there's a difference) wrist while shooting. If your wrist is too limp while firing, the weapon will not cycle and reload properly, so you end up with a jam.

2. Loose grip: Another problem that many inexperienced shooters suffer from. They must remember to maintain a firm (NOT tense) hand grip on the weapon.

3. Wrong ammo: Using the wrong type of ammo, or using bad/cheap ammo in your weapon. ALWAYS use quality, non-corrosive jacketed ammo in semi-autos. 

4. Poorly made weapon: Buy a weapon of the best quality you can afford. Don't buy a weapon with obviously shoddy or questionable construction, just because it's "dirt cheap". Spend a little extra money and buy a good, namebrand weapon. Buy a well-made USED weapon if that's all you can afford, but stay away from the cheapo, poorly made ones.

----------


## damoncrowe

We have a .38 five shot S&W and a Kel-Tec P-32 (.32 auto).  
My wife prefers the .32 for concealed purposes.  It is very light, 
but low recoil and is as small as one could find and remain 
accurate at short distances.  She absolutely loves a Glock 19, 
though, and can make most men look lousy on the shooting range.  
The OP really needs someone to take her out and show her the ropes, 
let her shoot several guns and see which ones are easiest to carry with 
them nearly anywhere.
My mother is a runner and is able to easily carry her P-32 in a small
neoprene holster with no problems running and without anyone knowing that 
she is armed.

----------


## GoDrNo

> Check your local shooting ranges.  Chances are one of them has a "ladies night" that will allow you to try a bunch of different guns and train with other women.  If not, look for a gun store with a female employee.
> 
> But honestly, don't let the guys intimidate you.  If you show even the slightest interest in firearms they will be falling all over themselves to help you find the right gun for you.


Best advice so far, If you live in a suburban area there is sure to be a range with "Ladies Nights" or training courses offered just for women.

----------


## krott5333

If you're a woman, I would recommend a small revolver.  Perhaps I'm being misogynistic.  Revolvers are more reliable, easier to maintain, and you don't have to worry about limp-wristing it.  If you don't have a firm wrist while shooting a semi-automatic, the empty shells don't always eject properly, and that could be a dangerous situation. 

Smith & Wesson, Ruger, and Taurus all make some revolvers.  A 38 would be a good choice, or go with a .357.. which you could shoot 38 out of as well.

----------


## hillbilly

> I have wanted to buy a gun for the longest but I don't know what to get or where to get it. Is there a good place women can go to purchase weapons? I always get nervous around all the men at the gun counters and chicken out. I know its lame, but what can I say?  
> 
> I am small 5'2", but fit and honestly, will need some practice shooting I have only shot one gun, one time.


I dunno about you, but I'm getting me one of these...

It's a .38 special made by Charter Arms.  I have several pistols, but the pink one is one I've been wanting for a while now lol!

I also use a .25, a .22 Colt long rifle, a .38 special revolver & a glock, also a .38 sp.

Go in the gun store asking for a cute gun & laugh along with the sales peeps as their eyes widen in surprise.  

BTW--good for you!!!

----------


## pcosmar

Hilbilly, here ya go.



I love this guy's Art.
http://www.olegvolk.net/gallery/technology/arms

----------


## GoDrNo

This AR made me laugh until I cried when I first saw it. It's not photoshop, here is the article on it http://www.riflegear.com/blogimages/KittyRifle.jpg

----------


## liberteebell

> Consider a basic pistol course. You should be able to find one by calling gun shops near you. A good instructor will start you off shooting a .22. Do not let anybody talk you into shooting a magnum or a .40 early on - you don't want to get in the habit of flinching.
> 
> Comfort is a high priority, especially if you have small hands. See if you can go to a gun show near you to look at as many guns as possible. I agree with everyone who recommended a revolver as a first gun. They're much simpler to operate for a beginner, and usually reliable as bricks.
> 
> Rule #2 of Gunfighting: Get the biggest, most powerful gun that you can *safely, comfortably, and accurately handle.* (Rule #1 of Gunfighting is: Have a gun!)
> 
> Good luck!


+1

I think a basic pistol course is a _necessity_ unless you have some sort of prior training.  

A good instructor will help you choose what's right for you.  Yes, for women, hand size is an issue.  Been there.  My instructor put me at ease.

----------


## cmackattack

A 9mm, 38 special, 40/10mm caliber weapon may expand, but a 45 caliber will never, ever contract.  =)

That being said, you need more than one gun.  Recommend a shotgun for the house, the 45 for all times, and .223 / .308 for the war or hunt.  It will be easiest to find spare parts, repairs kits, and ammo for these types when the time comes...


examples;

http://www.bigskyguns.com/Mossberg-M...0A1_12ga-.html

http://www.bigskyguns.com/Sig_Sauer_..._Pistols-.html

http://www.bigskyguns.com/Right_Hand..._16_30RD-.html

----------


## hillbilly

> Hilbilly, here ya go.
> 
> 
> 
> I love this guy's Art.
> http://www.olegvolk.net/gallery/technology/arms


Oh I looooooove that!

The Hello kitty was flippin adorable too!

----------


## pickdog

nice ladies

----------


## Doktor_Jeep

> Oh I looooooove that!
> 
> The Hello kitty was flippin adorable too!




OMG!

yeah great - some poor saps AR breaks down before a competition shoot and has to borrow his daughters rifle...

I heard of "Princess Phones" but Princess Rifles? Hmmm.

----------


## GoDrNo

> Oh I looooooove that!
> 
> The Hello kitty was flippin adorable too!



BTW the company that makes these colored handguards and lowers, Cavalry Arms in Gilbert, AZ, was raided by the BATF yesterday. No one quite knows why, only known facts are the warrent simply stated "Suspected FFL violations, seize everything." They took over 1k firearms out of their manufacturing facility/store.

----------


## Gideon



----------


## Rudyak

Best advise would be to take a class at a local college or one offered by a gun store. Learn about the different firearms available (revolver/automatic). Start out with something small like a .22. then move up a couple of calibers. Find one that fits your hand comfortably in a good defensive caliber. .380 is the minimum caliber recomended for an auto, and .38 special is the minimum for a revolver. 

Revolvers are by far easier to operate. They are as close to being idiot proof as possible. Don't take that wrong. In the heat of the moment, you don't want something with safety levers, and slide releases. you'll want to pull it out, point it and shoot. The simpler the better. 

The advise on the .357 is very good. You can shoot .38sl for practise and .357 for self defense.

----------

